# At wits end!!!!



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting very close to the end of my rope!! 
OK so Loke is having severe crate anxiety issues, to the point of crying entire time I'm gone, drooling all over chest and paws, and pooping in crate! I make sure he poops before I leave, we spend lots of time outside first, and I never leave for more than 3 hours at most nowadays.
This have gotten worse the last 4 weeks since I've been off work (I'm a teacher and on summer break) it seems the more I'm home, the more he acts like this. Loke is 14 weeks old, gets tons of off leash exercise, and is great in the crate at night. 
I am also the main trainer in the house, but need two more weeks before we can start puppy classes. Please don't respond if you're only going to be critical, I really need advice or a sympathetic ear. 
I wanted to cry when I came he to my poopy mess of a puppy today!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Does he spend time in the crate while you're at home? He is probably associating crate with mommy being gone and it's really stressing him out. We made sure to have Riley spend time in the crate while we were still home and that helped quite a bit. I would also practice leaving the house for short periods of time with him in the crate and slowly make the periods longer and longer. (ie - put him in the crate, leave the house for 30 seconds, come back in and treat him. Put him in the crate, leave the house for 60 seconds, come back in and treat him.... etc.) It's a very slow process, but we did it with Riley and it worked really well. Every time he puts his little feet in the crate he should get a treat. Riley also knows the command "crate" means for her to go inside her crate. Every time she went in on her own she would get a massive amount of little treats one at a time. You really have to make the crate a positive place in his mind.

As for you, I can only recommend that you buy a nice bottle of wine and have a couple of glasses. The puppy stage is extremely challenging with Vs, but it is SO worth it! Riley is such a well-behaved lady at 10 months of age. No one would believe she tried to pull off our friend's beard when she was a pup. ;D


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks threefsh, having some wine right now; second glass cause Loke spilled first! Did I mention we were having a bad day, lol 
I've got try building up to more crate time. It seems every time we make progress we have set backs. Besides this he's such a good boy, just needed to vent a little!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree with threefish!! 

Also, have you tried putting the crate in front of "Dog TV?" We have a channel that is specifically for dogs who are crated at home during the day and it really helped Miles the first few weeks.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

KJ - all I have is a sympathetic ear. So sorry for your stress.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang in there. I think we all have hit that breaking point with our V's. I know I have during that puppy phase. It does get better or none of us would have these dogs and tell such amazing stories about them.

Crate training is stressful and our little velcro V's just want to be with us at all times. It is good that you have the summer home to help train your boy.

Our Ruby is very food motivated so we always worked on her going in the crate and giving her treats for it. I think Threefsh has some great ideas.

Keep us posted


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

if its any condolence, Aoife forgot her potty training most of last week  Lots of piddles.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They are not for everyone. The name is not synonymous with quiet out of the way and docile. 
These dogs demand to stay by the owner's side. The sooner we learn this fact the better they behave. 

I used to own a GSD and as loud and as feared as they seem, those dogs will wait patiently for the owner's time.
Not so with our Vizsla. If it smells us nearby it will want to join. 
Our dog prefers to stay outside with us in 31 degrees C weather than look at us from inside the air conditioned house as we work in the yard. 
Extreme, yes, loyal, maybe.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got farted on, is that V for I'm sorry?!?!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just somethings to try.

Sleep in an old shirt and place it in the kennel with him.
Change it out each day. Your smell might comfort him. I say old shirt because he might decide to chew it up.

Buy one of the windup alarm clocks that tick and place it on the out side of the crate. Some like the ticking sound.

Buy some DAP spray and use it before you leave.

Play classical music.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

kjmitch said:


> Just got farted on, is that V for I'm sorry?!?!


Haha! Yes, especially if it was directed toward your face.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

V stands for Vizsla, peace, love... I learn the hard way. Sam (our V) is a great teacher, he is very patient with me.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm home for the summer too and I think I'll be the one who's devastated when I go back to work.
We've been really lucky with crate training, she seems to love to be in there when she's sleepy.

I put Delta's crate in the kitchen across from the TV and near the middle island. I sit with my laptop after she's had her walking/running/zoomies until she calms down and falls asleep. Then I put her in the crate (sometimes she puts herself in which I love). She's fine from about 12 am to 6am and during the day, not in there more than 2-3 hours max if I have to go out.
I think it's a good idea to have him in there while you are near so he can feel that it's a safe place. 

BTW I bought her a doggie bed from Costco today, she slept on it all day...then 5 minutes ago started digging on it and then peed!!!! No logic, just being a nutty puppy.
Enjoy your vino and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

It WILL get better, we all promise! My guy is 10 months, and finally walking nicely on leash, sleeping through the night, and today he stole a bean out of my basket when I was harvesting from the garden. You win some, and you lose some. Take the wins with a glass of wine, and drown your losses with a glass of wine.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

minihero said:


> BTW I bought her a doggie bed from Costco today, she slept on it all day...then 5 minutes ago started digging on it and then peed!!!! No logic, just being a nutty puppy.
> Enjoy your vino and tomorrow is another day.


Vino is great!
We also have a Costco bed, Loke digs in it like its full a buried treasure, it's not. 
Good thing it only cost $20


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another hint that might help is when puppy falls asleep put them in the crate. So if you are home and puppy falls asleep put them in the crate but leave the door open. Do this often enough and soon pup will think the crate is his/her safe and quiet place to go and sleep away.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Just have to say - with Aoife, I did the 't-shirt' thing....I'd hang my day's T-shirt over her crate, then a large beach towel.

Now...NOBODY wants to smell my post-work clothing...except, I guess...My Vizsla


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We covered Lincolns crate on all 3 sides with a large blanket. We cover the front door when he goes to sleep. It makes a den feel for them....you could try that too. We also did the sleep shirt and that worked for us also. Slowly increase your time you put him in his crate and lots of treats for when hes quiet and good. The crate needs to be his happy place. ;D

It takes time but you too can achieve sucess....we know you can do it.


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bad days, lol, i had my breakdown the other day with Brian too :'(, lol, wasn't helped by the fact that my 4 year old son seemed intent on being a pain too, and my 6 year old well, seemed intent on winding up the 4 year old! Arrrrgggghhhhh At that point in time, I really did think to myself what the **** have I done!  

But then they all said sorry (although Brian didn't fart on me, so not sure if the kiss and cuddle was a genuine 'sorry'!  )....Brian isn't keen on his crate, but he's getting used to it -- do you feed yours in there? We do, and leave his empty bowl in there too, plus we give him a treat everytime he goes in there, seems to be working!

I just think I have to keep reminding myself that although it can be stressful at times, he's just becoming a 'toddler', and from memory I can remember how stressful but rewarding that was! 

My advise....stock up the cellar!  And remember you're not alone


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow a V and two young kids, I'm not gonna complain anymore.  I've tried most of the suggestions so far, he eats in there, it's covered up like a den, I hide treats in his blanket, etc he's still a terror but only during the day. My DAP spray is on its way from amazon, so I'll update once we try that. On a better note I put him in when he was tired yesterday and just did some stuff around the house and no melt down, it wad only for about 10 minutes but it felt like progress!!!!


----------

